# Suggestion for front lawn near curb, not getting full coverage



## burmjohn (May 8, 2018)

Hi All,

Thanks in advance. Need some suggestions on which sprinklers I should go with to get better coverage on the small piece of grass next to my curb. I'm not happy with the coverage now, I changed the "tops" and tried to adjust them but I feel like I'm still not getting the proper coverage. The heads tend to stick also, where I have to go and pull one or two up.

I'm fine with replacing them all. Attached some pictures as well below. If you look close in the pics you can see that the lawn nearest the street hardly gets wet (based on the dry curb), and last year those area's always had a browning problem.

Thank you


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

They are placed incorrectly. It might be easy to fix depending on the pipe connections. A straight shovel and some minor digging to move the heads.

The heads should be opposing each other. Like this:









- image from irrigationtutorials

I use Hunter mp strips on my 4ft strip mounted on the 30psi heads. In the corners I use their L/R corner strips.

More info here: https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/sprinkler-coverage-nozzle-selection-sprinkler-spacings/


----------



## burmjohn (May 8, 2018)

Thanks! That makes sense. Going to check out those heads now.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I have mine all in a row down the middle using rain bird 15CST nozzles. I don't feel like I have any gaps, since it's head to head coverage.

What sprinklers and nozzles are you using? What's the spacing between the pop ups?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Jesus, I had the same irrigation guy I think. I must have asked him 5 times to alternate sides of the curb.

I really should have insisted on a plan from him before saying yes.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Jesus, I had the same irrigation guy I think. I must have asked him 5 times to alternate sides of the curb.
> 
> I really should have insisted on a plan from him before saying yes.


Lol, the one guy I had come out to give me a quote said "He wouldn't know how things would come together until they broke ground" or something to that effect. Definite red flag, and I won't steer anyone in his direction. Good to know about the alternate sides of the curb though.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

burmjohn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks in advance. Need some suggestions on which sprinklers I should go with to get better coverage on the small piece of grass next to my curb. I'm not happy with the coverage now, I changed the "tops" and tried to adjust them but I feel like I'm still not getting the proper coverage. The heads tend to stick also, where I have to go and pull one or two up.
> 
> ...


Those look like center strip nozzles. You could try side strip nozzles instead, which may be sufficient without to much effort or expense. I have tried both Rainbird and Hunter SST nozzles, and I believe the Hunters are much better.

http://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/Hunter-Sprinkler-Spray-Nozzles-p/srs-ss530.htm


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus, I had the same irrigation guy I think. I must have asked him 5 times to alternate sides of the curb.
> ...


IS HIS NAME TROY?!? I swear to god he said the same thing to me.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


No, he's some fool in the greater Savannah area. LOL


----------



## burmjohn (May 8, 2018)

What is the suggested sprinkler head if I was to replace these completely? Some of them do not come up all the way or stick.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

> I use Hunter mp strips on my 4ft strip mounted on the 30psi heads. In the corners I use their L/R corner strips.


----------

